# Need some positive thoughts, please -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So, many don't know, but we have a neighbor below our cliff that HATES us and has made our life [email protected]** for the past 6 months.... well he is at it again, calling the sheriff for anything and everything - even things that we do not do. It is getting to the point of rediculous.

I am so worried because now one of the guys that called that was upset, but after talking to him realized that he was not given the truth, told me that the jerk is contacting everyone saying that they should call our land owner and tell him that we have an "illegal ranch" going on. Mind you, the owner already knows what we have - but I am still worried that he is going to ask that we get rid of the animals to apease this jerk, which I really hope does not happen.

We are talking about getting a no-contact order tomorrow on this jerk - but please just good thoughts that I get to keep my animals, please.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: lots of prayers and good vibes headed your way. Hang in there :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Allison :hug: I will keep you in my thoughts! I hope everything turns out ok. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is just terrible! I will definately send some good thoughts and prayers! ray: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

although it says in the bylaws of the association that we are allowed to have animals and this used to be an elk farm - legally there is nothing that can be done for the livestock - but if the landlord says - we must comply..... 

My husband is sending an email to the landlord in the morning about what is going on - so hopefully we will be alright, but my tummy is in knots right now.

This guy has called and harrassed me, made up lies, and called the sheriff on us previously. It is just aweful - all on lies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Some people.... :angry: 

ray: :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That's awful...I wonder why he has it out for you so bad...he must not have a life. Hopefully everything works out in the end. :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness Allison, no wonder you are worried. I couldn't even imagine the thought of possibly living without my animals. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family , and all of those critters of yours, that this will be resolved and you will not have to fear losing them.
I just don't understand why some people have to be so hateful... are they that miserable in their own life that they have to spread that negativity onto others? Why not try the opposite of what he is doing, and shower him with kindness... send him a card or small gift with kind words and thoughts in it. Maybe he will grow a heart and stop being so nasty.

Well I sure do hope you here good news from your land owner that he is on your side and you get to keep your animals. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Tina, you are so nice, :wave: . But, this guy needs a letter from your attorney. There are laws against "harrassment", unless there is proof your are doing something illegal, then he's just making "false" representation to the authorities, and that's illegal in itself. 

I've had experience with this type...you have to get tough. Get an attorney to put it all in perspective. Best money you'll ever spend. Trust me.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So we went to leave this morning and there was a 4 foot mound of ICE in front of our driveway to where we had to acutually go UP and OVER instead of ramming through it. I am ticked. Then the plow guy that did it has the ODASITY (sp??) to call MY cell phone and left a message that I am to call him with my DH phone number - perferably his business phone number.

So I called hubby and let him know that he is to call him but that he does NOT need our business phone number!!!!!

What the nerve some people have - I swear

I am going to ask DH if he has contacted the Sheriff's department in regards to harassment - and I am going to make an appt with the lawyer - so we will see. I am not sure if DH has contacted our landlord yet or not. But, I will let you know.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Allison I am so sorry to hear the news.

I just hate it when people stick their nose in where it does not belong.

Just keep the faith and ask the lord to give you the strength to get through this. He will. I will also pray for you. ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

One word. Jerk. (can't use the other one on here) It sounds like he just has nothing better to do.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers Allison. ray: 

Keep us updated.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just an update - supposedly the whole Berm thing is going to be taken care of so that is a plus. My DH talked to the "plow guy" and so that I guess is resolved. We will see though.

He also sent an email to our landlord letting him know about the harrassment and tried to call the sheriff and there is no records of the calls - go figure. So now we will wait and see I guess. I hope that it is all over with


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

looks like things are getting better..  .I will pray ....that it will all ....be OK...... and the harassment will end....really soon... ray:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

That is actually quite scary.. I agree with Di, contact your attorny.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

update 1/6/09 

Well, we received an email back from our landlord, and he seemed real nice in it, and apologized for the un-neighborly conduct we were receiving - so that was nice.

Although there was no mention by us or the landlord about the animals - I think we might just be ok - but I am not relieved quite yet.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh but that is some good news... at least he was nice in his email and was apologizing for the neighbor. Does sound like he is on your side of the fence with all of this. 
Still wishing you lots of luck on this and I will be praying you can keep your livestock. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know Allison, if a Land Lord has tenants in the house that are taking care of their property (which is very rare), they are going to do what they have to in order to keep them happy and not try to force them to leave. 
we use to have property that was never taken care of. It was totally destroyed and we had to fix it ourselves. The damage deposit did not cover 1/8 of the damages, and it would not do any good to try to take them to court when they had no money anyway.

I say the landlord will do what he has to in order to keep you happy, he does not what to lose you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope that you are right - I really want to keep my animals and my home.

We have done so much with the property since we have been there in the year - so that says alot!! The people before us were there just over a year, and not 1 time mowed the lawn. The pens had weeds as high as the 10 foot fences and garbage all over in them. There was limbs down everywhere, there was garbage left all over the property to include under the deck, they left a broken washer and dryer, the hay barn was full of garbage, a few holes in the walls, marks ALL OVER the walls, carpets stained, and more and more..... yet the rental company side they were having someone come in and do all the work - they did NOTHING. I found candy and feminine hygiene behind the drawers, lids to tupperware and SUGAR in the kitchen, no new paint, no hole patching, didn't get rid of the garbage anywhere, did not mow, NOTHING. It was crazy - but wante us to put down a $3000.00 security deposit!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Allison, Lori is ABSOLUTELY right. When a landlord (isn't that a horrible title for this day and age) has a good tenant...no snooty, busy body, is going to make him "get rid" of them. In fact, unless the neighbor is constantly pestering the said landlord (LL), he probably just ignores the whole thing. Is your LL the type that doesn't bother you much, or the type that is there all the time? I'm the former...if I don't hear anything from the cops (I use that word with great respect, former husband is a cop), I don't bother my tenants...as long as they pay their bills on time, and aren't actively destroying my stuff.

A good tenant is worth his (her) weight in gold!

Everybody's a slob when they leave though. That's one reason I'm selling my rentals.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He lives in NJ we live in ID. We have met him once, last July, and he came in the house and just chatted away till well past midnight. He emails periodically to check in, but just to see how the snow levels are or to let us know that the chimney guy will be calling, or that there will be surveyors on the land. But that is it. He never has called me, just emails DH.

We even take care of everything around there and have NEVER called the rental management company for anything. They actually are supposed to do quartly inspections and in 17 months have NEVER done 1. They said they were going to come out a couple months ago - but never showed and we told them the owner had been out in July.

I sure hope that you all are right!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh My! A long distance LL will never let you go for some ditsy nobody! Relax! All you have to do is tell the authorities it's time to charge him with filing false complaints! That idiot is not spending long distance money to complain to an absentee landlord. 

In fact...I'd tell your LL to fire his rental agency...it's costing him money and you have proved your worth. Just tell him if something needs to be fixed you'll take care of it and just take it off the rent...be sure you send a receipt with your payment. This might be the time to ask him to sell you the property, even a "rent to own" were part of your payment goes toward a down payment. If you like the property that is.

Congrats!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I just saw this thread and want to offer you my prayers and support. I truly hope things are going much, much better for you and your family.

I agree that your landlord would be dippy to lose you as tenants. My husband managed rental properties for years... the few good renters he had were always encouraged to stay.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

we have "thrown the bone" out that we would love to purchase the property, but he won't go for it. He has three plots all together that equal 15 acres, and he has his plot and then one for each kid for a cabin .... but I wish! LOL!

We have also mentioned about the rental company, and the previous tenants also complained about the rental company, but for some reason he wants to keep them. Not to mention we carry our own insurance on the house, the garage, the barn, and the animals - so he is real happy about that!


----------

